# Percival the raccoon dog/tanuki (yes i know shhh)



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

Name: Percival "Percy" Kaizer
Sex: Male
Species: Raccoon dog based thing with TWO TAILS OMG
Age: 19
height: 5'7" anthro
weight: 135 lbs anthro

wow i did that in the wrong order OH WELL

Appearance: fluffy and shit
- Hair and fur: He's got something of a mane going on and he's got three coat colors. Two shades of brown (lighter shade is the main color, darker is accents, stripes and spots) and a cream colored underside. 
- Markings: Spots on his back, shoulders, hips, and somewhat on his thighs and shoulders (doesn't extend to the chest or neck though). Also two dark brown stripes on each tail, tails are tipped cream. Underside, eye spots, ear tips, ear insides, toes and fingers are all cream.
- Eye color: Medium red (think strawberry lollipop) iris and dark red (almost...strawberry?) pupils. 
- Other features: carries around a tea leaf on his head, in his mouth, or on an accessory sometimes.

*Behavior and Personality:* Curious, silly, spontaneous (but not LOLRANDUMB), hates conflict, affectionate, normally pretty relaxed, immature at times, naive and clueless, sleepy, always hungry, expressive, and distracted 24/7

not putting skills and weaknesses because he's pretty far from badass

Likes: eating, sleeping, daydreaming, listening to music, cuddling, drinking, smoking, reading, messing with recipes to create something new (to him), doodling, snow, pina coladas, getting caught in the rain, being with a small group of friends, vidya games

Dislikes: alarm clocks that make animal noises, the texture of tissue paper, TISSUE PAPER RUBBING TOGETHER OH GOD MAKE IT STOP, big aggressive dogs, small aggressive cats, dishes that are left out for weeks to fester, losing things (it was right next to you the whole time dammit), any kind of conflict (yelling and screaming especially sucks), sugary foods, and running

History: same as mine i guess!

---
other ssshhiiitt
---

Clothing/Personal Style: None usually, maybe a pair of ripped-up jeans and a hat like this: 





He likes simple n casual clothes

Picture: okay so the original picture was this but those markings are way too busy. He looks like this now:





Goal: hug lyfe
Profession: full time snoozer 
Personal quote: "I wonder what would happen if..."
Theme song: 
[yt]NqZQRadDFGk[/yt]
Birthdate: 9/25
Star sign: Libra

Favorite food: Pickled sausage, pepperjack cheese, soft pretzels with cheese, bread n butter
Favorite drink: Mexicoke, vanilla coke, cherry coke (he's from Georgia the birthplace of Coca-cola so roll with it), spiced rum
Favorite location: Miami with visits to NYC during the summer.
Favorite weather: Warm humid and balmy but also dry cold with snow.
Favorite color: dark orange

Least liked food: Cheesecake ( come at me bro )
Least liked drink: blended coffee drinks, Jagermeister 
Least liked location: South GA swampland 
Least liked weather: oppressively hot and humid with stagnant air 

Furrends: Skittle, Lobar, Azure, Ticon, Gaz, Maks, Ley, other/s
Significant other: Jared <3
Orientation: All of them


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 1, 2011)

<3

Big floof~

And NYC. We should go.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

it'd make a good vacation. c:


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 1, 2011)

i have a raccoon dog tail irl


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i have a raccoon dog tail irl


 
That's pretty awesome, do you have a pic of it?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> That's pretty awesome, do you have a pic of it?


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4235881/
on the left
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4269185/
#9


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

That is pretty kickin. Looks really soft.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2011)

Pom Poko!


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

no no giant balls

none

i'm not having any of that


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> no no giant balls
> 
> none
> 
> i'm not having any of that


 
What the fudge kind of tankui are you.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> What the fudge kind of tankui are you.


 
the kind that doesn't focus on massive testicles?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> the kind that doesn't focus on massive testicles?


 
oho


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

testicles are srsly unattractive okay ;;


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> testicles are srsly unattractive okay ;;


 
Wrinkly nutsacksssss


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

no aa don't


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 1, 2011)

Wrinkly labia


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

all of this is bad

all of you are bad


----------



## Shen Nai (Jul 6, 2011)

I study Japanese folklore as an anthropolgy student and Tanuki are one of my two favorites because the can turn into teapots and you do know they are portrayed as having huge ballls, right?  One of the canids I like.  Very cool choice.


----------



## Shen Nai (Jul 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i have a raccoon dog tail irl


 SICK if you have a Tanuki tail, they are living creatures you you shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 6, 2011)

snowleopardqueen said:


> SICK if you have a Tanuki tail, they are living creatures you you shit.


Tanuki = Raccoon Dog.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2011)

snowleopardqueen said:


> I study Japanese folklore as an anthropolgy student and Tanuki are one of my two favorites because the can turn into teapots and you do know they are portrayed as having huge ballls, right?  One of the canids I like.  Very cool choice.


 I'm not really interested in the mythological portion (or huge balls. no. nonononono. no.)


snowleopardqueen said:


> SICK if you have a Tanuki tail, they are living creatures you you shit.


Uh, yeah? I have a real fox tail.
And a squirrel heart.
Some skulls...


----------

